# Sage DTP newbie - Oatly Barista not foaming at all



## armyofme (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello fellow coffee lovers. I've recently made the transition to a Sage DTP after always using a percolator or French press and a Hotpoint milk frother, so this is my first go at this kinda thing!

I keep trying to get my Oatly Barista to foam using the steaming wand, but it won't- it just makes the milk hot with no texture. Anyone have any tips for this newbie?? I'm reluctant to go back to my auto milk frother, but don't even know how to start practicing with the DTP!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

try to make bigger bubbles at the start, more noise then mix it in


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

There are some who suggest practising with water into which a drop of detergent has been added. This gets you used to foaming without the expense of chucking gallons of milk or other substance away.


----------



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

armyofme said:


> Hello fellow coffee lovers. I've recently made the transition to a Sage DTP after always using a percolator or French press and a Hotpoint milk frother, so this is my first go at this kinda thing!
> I keep trying to get my Oatly Barista to foam using the steaming wand, but it won't- it just makes the milk hot with no texture. Anyone have any tips for this newbie?? I'm reluctant to go back to my auto milk frother, but don't even know how to start practicing with the DTP!


U need to inject air into the milk by lifting the tip of the steamwand to almost touching the milk surface.

Procedure.
1- reat the steamwand on the spout. rotate the milk pitcher clock or anti clock wise so that the tip is at 9 oclock or 3 oclock with and angle while still resting on the spout.
2- submerge the tip to the separation line of the steam wand. start steaming.
3- When u see the vortex forming, lower ur pitcher till the tip of the steam wand almost touching the milk surface... U hear psssttt psssttt sound. that's air injecting into the milk. continue for about 15-20s then lift the pitcher and continue making vortex until the desired temperature. Make sure lower than 70°C or the milk will break down.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------

